# ¿Porqué no funciona mi circuito básico?



## corderobot (Mar 5, 2016)

Buenas noches. Mi profesor me hizo hacer un circuito solo con leds blancas de alta luminosidad (20-50mA) (3.0-3.2V) pero no encienden dos leds y no entiendo porque. Me gustaría saber si alguien me puede explicar por favor. He intentado hasta quitandole la resistencia y sigue sin funcionar.


Gracias


----------



## elaficionado (Mar 5, 2016)

Hola.

Todos diodos son tipo LED.

Los que no encienden o brillan están en serie y estos a su vez están en paralelo con un LED que si brilla.

Las respuesta es simple, 2 LED en serie necesitan más voltaje para brillar y un solo LED.


Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## corderobot (Mar 5, 2016)

elaficionado dijo:


> Hola.
> 
> Todos diodos son tipo LED.
> 
> ...




Ah, ya veo, gracias, ¿y que debo hacer para que si brillen? ya que a pesar que le de doy más voltaje (18V) no encienden..


----------



## yorsk2004 (Mar 5, 2016)

Verifica la conexión del circuito sin fuente en protoboard con un multimetro en función de continuidad.

Verifica que hayas conectado correctamente la polaridad de los LEDs.

Verifica que sean LEDs luminosos como tu dices porque a veces los vendedores por despistados te venden LEDs infrarojos y se parecen mucho, puede que esten funcionando pero como son infrarojos nuestros ojos no captan la luz que estos irradian.

Ahora en el caso de los led en paralelo solo  se iluminara uno de los dos, el que tenga menor voltaje de activacion.


----------



## Sr. Domo (Mar 5, 2016)

la conexión del potenciómetro no me agrada mucho que digamos, y menos porque maneja leds de alta luminosidad directamente, o sea sin usar un "driver" de potencia como un transistor de propósito general.

El potenciómetro así como está puede quemarse porque se puede exceder disipación de potencia del mismo.

Revisa continuidad de los leds. Un compañero dijo que pueden ser leds infrarrojos, yo no creo, ya que los leds blancos son claramente reconocibles. Un led blanco, si lo miras desde arriba se ve blanco  

Un led infrarrojo se ve como un led cualquiera (rojo, verde, amarillo) a excepción de que su encapsulado es transparente o ligeramente azul.

Te decía, revisa continuidad, ya que me ha pasado más de una vez que vienen mal desde que los compras, ya que luego suelen probarlos conectándolos directamente a una pila sin una resistencia limitadora, lo que acorta mucho su vida útil o puede dañarlos directamente.


----------



## corderobot (Mar 5, 2016)

yorsk2004 dijo:


> Verifica la conexión del circuito sin fuente en protoboard con un multimetro en función de continuidad.
> 
> Verifica que hayas conectado correctamente la polaridad de los LEDs.
> 
> ...



He echo esas cosas y según parece todo está en orden..

Lo que hice ahora fue solo hacer la parte "donde esta el problema" y lo que me sorprendió fue que al conectar los LEDs en paralelo con una resistencia funcionó bien, pero al conectarlos con un cable, solo se encendió uno. ¿A que se debería eso..?


----------



## yorsk2004 (Mar 5, 2016)

No logro ver bien las conexiones de la protoboard, ¿Puede dibujar los esquemas?


----------



## corderobot (Mar 5, 2016)

yorsk2004 dijo:


> No logro ver bien las conexiones de la protoboard, ¿Puede dibujar los esquemas?



Adjunto los esquemas..

No se si estoy en lo correcto o no.. Al poner la resistencia de 2.19KΩ la cantidad de voltaje que necesita pasar por la LED en paralelo aumenta y por ello llega a "igualar" a la que necesitan las LEDs en serie y por eso si encienden..?


----------



## yorsk2004 (Mar 5, 2016)

corderobot dijo:


> Adjunto los esquemas..
> 
> No se si estoy en lo correcto o no.. Al poner la resistencia de 2.19KΩ la cantidad de voltaje que necesita pasar por la LED en paralelo aumenta y por ello llega a "igualar" a la que necesitan las LEDs en serie y por eso si encienden..?



Estas en lo correcto.

En el primer circuito se activa solo un LED y fija su voltaje de activación entre sus terminales, luego este voltaje es muy bajo para encender la rama que contiene los otros dos LEDs, por esta razón solo se ilumina uno solo. La corriente es viva busca el camino de menor resistencia .

En el otro circuito encienden todos los LEDs porque la resistencia que introdujiste logra equilibrar ambas ramas paralelas.

Esa es la conclusión final.


----------



## corderobot (Mar 5, 2016)

yorsk2004 dijo:


> Estas en lo correcto.
> 
> En el primer circuito se activa solo un LED y fija su voltaje de activación entre sus terminales, luego este voltaje es muy bajo para encender la rama que contiene los otros dos LEDs, por esta razón solo se ilumina uno solo. La corriente es viva busca el camino de menor resistencia .
> 
> ...




Muchas gracias  y a todos los que comentaron


----------



## TRILO-BYTE (Mar 5, 2016)

yo veo que esta mal planteado

¿por que?

por que todo mundo olvida la ley de ohm ¿acaso ohm descubrio su ley solo para aburrirnos?

muy simple digamos que tenemos 4 LEDS a 2.5v a 20mA cada uno y una fuente de 5v

¿como hacemos el arreglo?
*
metodo 1*

colocamos los leds en el protoboard, se alambran con cable de bocina y se colocan los diodos al azar y se les pone un potenciometro de 10K

puede que no funcione por que no se sabe que demonios estamos haciendo.

*metodo 2*

yo soy mas partidario de este metodo , se hacen arreglos serie o paralelo segun sea el caso.

usamos ley de ohm.

usamos la formulita:

V=IR

lo que debemos hacer es encontrar la resistencia que para nosotros es desconocida.

en este caso despejamos y queda asi:

R=V / I

ahora colocamos los valores que tenemos decia que tenemos 5V como fuente y 4 diodos 2.5v y 20mA

primero analizamos *¿serie o paralelo?*

tenemos 4 diodos multiplicamos 2.5v * 4 = *10V*

no podemos usar diodos en serie por que nuestra fuente es de 5V deberia ser el doble para almenos alimentarlos

lo que nos deja en modo paralelo y la ecuacion nos quedaria asi:

R=(5V -2.5v) / (20mA+20mA+20mA+20mA)

*ó *


R=(5V -2.5v) / (20mA*4)

*R=31.25*

como se vera la resistencia es de 31.25 ohms

*¿a que potencia o pongo la que se me de la regalada gana?*

pues en el metodo 1 podemos hacerlo pero de que salga lumbre es una cosa calcularlo es otra cosa y es bien simple:

*P=I*V*

P=5V * 80mA = 0.4A 

una resistencia de 1/2 de watt nos funcionaria perfecto.

*ahora con ese ejemplo que te di puedes hacer tu calculo*


----------



## corderobot (Mar 5, 2016)

TRILO-BYTE dijo:


> yo veo que esta mal planteado
> 
> ¿por que?
> 
> ...



Gracias, sinceramente use la ley de ohm en el circuito "completo" pero al no saber a cerca que la corriente busca donde hay menos resistencia, me causaba problemas y mis compañeros solo decian "no pasa suficiente corriente" por ello le quitaba resistencia..


----------



## TRILO-BYTE (Mar 5, 2016)

jaja no

todo tiene una razon de ser.

es que como explique el *metodo 1* lo usan los que les da pereza usar la ley de ohm


----------



## chclau (Mar 6, 2016)

Poner UNA resistencia para todos los LEDs tambien esta mal.

La forma correcta de hacerlo es poner una resistencia para cada LED y calcular cada resistencia para la corriente que se desea para cada LED.


----------



## Scooter (Mar 6, 2016)

Los circuitos originales son una concatenación de disparates. Es lógico que no funcionen.
En el foro el tema de los leds está sobradamente detallado. Creo que no es necesario rererererereincidir en lo mismo cada vez. Usando el buscador se encuentran todas las respuestas.

Resumiendo:
Nunca leds en paralelo
Poner arreglos de series de leds con una resistencia u otro circuito limitador de corriente en serie.
Repetir estas series cuantas veces sea necesario.


----------



## TRILO-BYTE (Mar 6, 2016)

¿pero si la idea original era 3v?

¿o entendi mal?

si efectivamente se hace en serie como las famosas tiras led usa 3 leds en serie *mas* su resistencia serie

como explique en el *metodo 2*

tenemos hipoteticamente 5 led de *2v 15mA * y una fuente de 12v

¿como los coloco?

primero que nada volvemos a multiplicar:

2V*5=10v 

nos sobro 2V asi que podemos poner todos los leds en serie.

ahora ley de ohm.

V=IR

despejando

R=V/I

R=( 12v-(2v+2v+2v+2v+2v) ) /15mA

*R=133.33v*

bastante simple el arreglo

y si a alguien no le gusta como lo sugeri pues que escriba su metodo.

vuelvo a recalcar las ecuaciones para los *LED*

*SERIE:*

R= (Voltaje fuente - (voltaje led 1 + voltaje led 2 + voltaje led N) ) / corriente led

*PARALELO:*

R= (Voltaje fuente - voltaje led) / (corriente led 1 + corriente led 2 + corriente led N)


----------



## chclau (Mar 6, 2016)

NO SE PONEN LEDs en paralelo.

Si un LED conduce a 1.8V y el otro a 2V, uno apenas enciende y el otro enciende un monton, la corriente no se va por los dos en forma pareja, etc.

Para conexion en paralelo: Cada LED con su resistencia.

Si la fuente es de 5V, y el LED de 2V, y queremos 20mA por cada LED, se pone en serie con cada LED una resistencia:

R = (5-2)/20mA = 150 Ohm para cada LED.

Saludos


----------



## Scooter (Mar 6, 2016)

No se ponen leds en paralelo a no ser que te guste hacer puenting de leds. Si te va la vida arriesgada y los circuitos de dudoso funcionamiento es la configuración ideal se ha repetido un billón de veces.


----------

